# WANTED



## Joahsody (Jan 2, 2021)

Blizzard power hitch 1 for 2003 Silverado 2500hd


----------



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

Not sure if all the mounts for blizzard are all the same, but if we still have it, it was for a speedwing 860. Would this work for the plow you have?


----------



## Joahsody (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes that would work. What would you like for it?


----------

